# Itunes Error? 0xc0000005



## Dmoc (Apr 11, 2009)

Srry, I'm new here and I need help on this and I didn't know where to post it 
:4-dontkno

I got Itunes about 2 days ago, and I decided to get an Ipod Touch. Itunes was fully working when I left to get my ipod, but when I came back itunes stopped working. The message "Application failed to initialize properly (0xc0000005) Click OK to terminate the application" appeared onscreen. 
I would hate to throw away a $399.99 ipod. Please help


----------



## Dmoc (Apr 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

FWIW, I've had several people that had various issues with iTunes, and my RX usually ends up uninstalling it totally and reinstalling.


----------

